# Descargar Electronics Workbench 5.0



## ocierD (Feb 26, 2006)

Quisiera que me ayudaran a conseguir el programa electronics workbench 5.0, ya que es el que utilizo en mi escuela, para simular los circuitos, pero las maquinas de mi escuela no sirven bien, y no nos da tiempo de hacer los circuitos, por eso es que lo quiero descargar, pero no lo consigo, por favor ayúdenme, gracias...


----------



## pepepuerto (Feb 26, 2006)

Te mando unos enlaces sobre el tema,

Versión de evaluación de la versión 4.1 
Versión de evaluación de la versión 5.0
Versión de evaluación de la versión 5.1

suerte un saludo.


----------



## Mandrake (May 6, 2008)

Para que el programa funcione en WinXP, tienes que ir hasta la carpeta donde instales el programa y escojes la aplicacion WEWB32 (un click), oprimes ALT+ENTER, vas a la pestaña de compatibilidad y la activas para Win98, aceptas los cambios y el programa ahora funcionara para WinXP.


----------



## elena (Ago 29, 2009)

hola, mi laptop tiene windows vista, y es de 64 bits, se puede instalar esa version?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 30, 2009)

La verdad no creo pero lo puedes saber haciendo el intento...

Tambien puedes bajarte la ultima version demo de Multisim (http://www.ni.com/multisim/) es lo mismo que workbench solo que fueron comprados por National y les renombraron la plataforma.... ten paciencia al descargarla por que pesa como 600Mb


----------



## emmanuel vasquez (Jun 13, 2010)

amigo Chico3001 es version completa?


----------



## Dano (Jun 13, 2010)

emmanuel vasquez dijo:


> amigo Chico3001 es version completa?



Es demo, lee un poco.


----------



## gabrielhombreladrillo (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola como andan? por las dudas alguno tiene un buen link donde pueda descargar el electronics workbench mulitisim 8 o 9? , seria un favor muy grande. Gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 2, 2010)

Chequea los siguientes enlaces:

Descargar Multisim 8
Tutorial Multisim 8
Descargar Multisim 9

Solamente verifique que los enlaces funcionan, desconozco si son demos u otro.


----------



## jonasxd (Oct 15, 2011)

pepepuerto dijo:


> Te mando unos enlaces sobre el tema,
> 
> Versión de evaluación de la versión 4.1
> Versión de evaluación de la versión 5.0
> ...



Como puedo descargarlo si no tengo cuenta en el servidor, soy nuevo en el foro... saludos.


----------

